# Updated Cigar Smoking on Cruise Ships



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It seems as though smoking policies on cruises ships changes as quickly as anything else. I came up on this one as my wife and I were looking to go on yet another cruise...this time in April on the Celebrity Solstice which is a beautiful ship that was built in Dec. 2008. It isn't the mega ship as we see coming from RCCL lately...this one comes in at 122,000 tons and holds 2800 passengers while we have seen a lot of ships that tend to be in the 125,000 to 128,000 tons that will hold up to 4000 passengers. What I like about Celebrity is that they are holding down the amount of passengers and treat them better with more staff while the others ones just want "asses in the seats" and do not provide enough staff to take care of their passengers. The ship has 2 indoor smoking venues which look great and one side of the ship is dedicated to smoking as well. The best thing is if anyone has $599 P/P for a balcony for the E. Caribbean this is a friggin bargain and it includes a $100 onboard credit ( that we use for the specialty restaurants....you can use this credit for anything on the ship),

The itinerary is: Leaves Ft. Lauderdale> San Juan, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas and St. Maarten> Ft. Lauderdale ....excellent ports of call and great ship.

Cruise Line Smoking Policies | Cruise Talk Central

Photos of the cigar lounge...just one of two lounges...I'll be living here obviously!


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow nice. Great deal Gary and nice cigar lounge.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Gary some day Bro some day!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Gary some day Bro some day!


Count on it Dave!

Another Amazing Cruise! Saw this from a retailer that sends me specials a couple times a year and this is one that ranks right up there. I understand this particular cruise is beyond reach for some but if you are retired and have some extra money....this is one of those ONCE IN A LIFETIME DEALS.

Celebrity Cruise---Equinox 16 night 
Includes Air fare from Miami and all transfers

$1800 for an Ocean View Cabin w/$100 onboard credit -- Total with taxes is $2114 p/p
$2000 for a Balcony Cabin w/$100 onboard credit-- Total with taxes is $2314 p/p
2 night stay in Rome

check in Rome on Nov. 28 for 2 nights ( included in price )

Ports of call:
Rome, Italy
Florence, Italy
Provence, France
Barcelona, Spain
Caragena, Spain
Ponta Delgada, Azores ( same as Madeira Portugal )
6 nights of cruising across the Atlantic....this is amazing
and relaxing at the same time...highly recommended.
Ft. Lauderdale

We did this cruise about 2 years ago and thought we got a great deal then but this one beats our last one by $800...we paid $5200 then.
I have a feeling this one has our name on it and this ship is rated amazingly HIGH...great food, cabins, etc. etc.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Hows the weather in Nov?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful lounge. Thanks for the update Gary!


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely a good deal! I can't wait to go on another cruise. I still don't get that I grew up in South Florida and just last year went on my first cruise. 

baderjkbr, I actually went at the end of November last year and the weather was great, well at least to me. The seas were a little choppy one of the nights but wasn't enough to bother us at all. We went to Nassau, Coco Cay, and Key West. The water was kind of cold but the locals told us that it was that way pretty much year round.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad I popped into this thread thanks for all the info...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

baderjkbr said:


> Hows the weather in Nov?


I usually go by myself in Oct thru December and the weather is great.



Colombian cigars said:


> Definitely a good deal! I can't wait to go on another cruise. I still don't get that I grew up in South Florida and just last year went on my first cruise.
> 
> baderjkbr, I actually went at the end of November last year and the weather was great, well at least to me. The seas were a little choppy one of the nights but wasn't enough to bother us at all. We went to Nassau, Coco Cay, and Key West. The water was kind of cold but the locals told us that it was that way pretty much year round.


Tis true...that part of the Bahamas is really great for that 4 or 5 night cruise...Nassau, Private Island and Key West are great for a short cruise. RCCL is one of those where you can get a 4 nighter for under $200 p/p and if you are a Florida native you can grab a 3 nighter for nearly nothing and just hit a private island and one other one...eat like a maniac and smoke under the starts.



Bob said:


> Glad I popped into this thread thanks for all the info...


If you can wait for last minute cruises and get yourself on the email lists some cruises like the ones I take in winter are so cheap it's insane not to go on them...I did one for 4 nights on the RCCL Majesty of the Seas for $129....smoked so many cigars and sat by the pool and watched the little nymphs running around with dental floss bathing suits getting drunker than sailors...good think I'm a married man or I'd be in sick bay getting shots.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> It seems as though smoking policies on cruises ships changes as quickly as anything else. I came up on this one as my wife and I were looking to go on yet another cruise...this time in April on the Celebrity Solstice which is a beautiful ship that was built in Dec. 2008. It isn't the mega ship as we see coming from RCCL lately...this one comes in at 122,000 tons and holds 2800 passengers while we have seen a lot of ships that tend to be in the 125,000 to 128,000 tons that will hold up to 4000 passengers. What I like about Celebrity is that they are holding down the amount of passengers and treat them better with more staff while the others ones just want "asses in the seats" and do not provide enough staff to take care of their passengers. The ship has 2 indoor smoking venues which look great and one side of the ship is dedicated to smoking as well. The best thing is if anyone has $599 P/P for a balcony for the E. Caribbean this is a friggin bargain and it includes a $100 onboard credit ( that we use for the specialty restaurants....you can use this credit for anything on the ship),
> 
> The itinerary is: Leaves Ft. Lauderdale> San Juan, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas and St. Maarten> Ft. Lauderdale ....excellent ports of call and great ship.
> 
> ...


wow 600 for a week to the eastern witha balcony thats xcellent i usually pay around 8-9 hundred. where did you get a steal like that ? what time period? i want in


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I usually go by myself in Oct thru December and the weather is great.
> 
> Tis true...that part of the Bahamas is really great for that 4 or 5 night cruise...Nassau, Private Island and Key West are great for a short cruise. RCCL is one of those where you can get a 4 nighter for under $200 p/p and if you are a Florida native you can grab a 3 nighter for nearly nothing and just hit a private island and one other one...eat like a maniac and smoke under the starts.
> 
> If you can wait for last minute cruises and get yourself on the email lists some cruises like the ones I take in winter are so cheap it's insane not to go on them...I did one for 4 nights on the RCCL Majesty of the Seas for $129....smoked so many cigars and sat by the pool and watched the little nymphs running around with dental floss bathing suits getting drunker than sailors...good think I'm a married man or I'd be in sick bay getting shots.


Yes, I believe the 4 nights for us was under $200, since we are Florida residents. And yes, you will definitely eat! The escargot was amazing! Be sure to get the soda package, if you drink soda of course. We went on the Majesty of the seas and smoking was basically confined to the ouside, even though they do sell cigars in the Viking Crown lounge.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Colombian cigars said:


> Yes, I believe the 4 nights for us was under $200, since we are Florida residents. And yes, you will definitely eat! The escargot was amazing! Be sure to get the soda package, if you drink soda of course. We went on the Majesty of the seas and smoking was basically confined to the ouside, even though they do sell cigars in the Viking Crown lounge.


I'm a Ga. resident and people still get the same pricing...it's just a marketing ploy. The best time to get the "Soda Card" is when you are out in International Waters...this way you don't get charged tax. We get our "coffee cards" out at sea instead of at the port...they charge tax when still in port.

***Here's an ALERT for anybody who might be wanting to book a cruise in the future. Google "Jones Act" and understand what this means in terms of booking your next cruise. Long story short you want to start and end your cruise in the same port because if you don't you would be subject to a $300 p/p charge for violating this law. Example: Let's say you book your cruise where you leave out of Ft. Lauderdale but want to book your end point at another destination like New Olreans or Miami or somewhere else in the US...you'd be charge that fee. I had some friends of ours cruise out of Honolulu and then end their cruise in Maui...when they tried to get off the boat they weren't allowed until they paid the $300 p/p charge. They had no idea what the "Jones Act" was all about but they had to pay because they had airline tickets leaving Maui to fly back to the States. We always book leaving the same port and coming back to the same one.

We changed our minds this last week and booked a different Transatlantic Cruise on the Grand Princess leaving from London on Nov 4...for 15 nights. We're going to fly to London 4 days early and see Paris and London first and then board in Southampton that takes us to Belgium, La Havre ( Normandy) Vigo Spain-Lisbon Portugal-Ponta Delgada Azores-Bermuda and then into Ft. Lauderdale. Total cost of the cruise in a balcony cabin was $3000 for both of us. Our one way flight to London for both was $900 and we are using points for hotels so that is free. They just did a complete overhaul of the ship this last week and its first voyage is on May 5 so by the time we cruise the ship will be in perfect condition...can't wait!!!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

sounds like a great trip to take. The lounge is amazing


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Gary, that information on the "Jones Act" was very helpful. Thank you...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Boudreaux said:


> Gary, that information on the "Jones Act" was very helpful. Thank you...


Absolutely...I've been cruising for 20 years and never heard about this until my friends called and warned us. I even called some of the CruiseLines to ask about the "Jones Act" and they were a little hesitant to talk about it because they know if more people are aware of it they won't get bookings for those types of cruises where you start at one port and end in another. They'd rather you take the "hit" and just get pissed about it when it happens. There is no recourse and they know it...the consumer is stuck with the penalty and if for example you had a family of 4 doing this type of cruise...that's $1200 you'd have to pay before you could leave the ship...that's some serious coin.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If you don't pay the $300.00, do you get to live on the ship?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> If you don't pay the $300.00, do you get to live on the ship?


I wish....you'd just stay on the cruise until it hit its last port and then you disembark. A lot of people will try and change up their cruises where they want to disembark at another port intead of doing the full cruise. A few years ago we were wanting to get off in Ft. Lauderdale instead of the last port which was New Orleans but thankfully we didn't do that or we'd have been hit with that charge. It just pays to ask questions with your TA or do research...this doesn't happen often but it does happen and getting stung for that kind of money will end a trip on a bad note.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Gary, do you know if this applies to cruises that originate or end in the United Stated or does it also apply to United States citizens that cruise in other parts of the world such as beginning a cruise in Spain and ending in Italy?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

All of my calls to various Cruise lines told me that if you originate your cruise in the US and do not end at the same port you will be charged according to what the Jones Act states. My wife and I cruise in Europe as well and do Transatlantic trips and do not get charged even though we started our trip in Europe and finish in the States. The Jones Act was passed in the 1920's as a Federal Law to deal with Merchant Marines who might have gotten ill..sick...hurt and by the passing of this act protected them. What this has to do with cruisers in todays terms I have no idea and neither do they but it hasn't been repealed and it needs to be. This charge is just a way for Registered Ships from other countries to charge US citizens for something that was passed a century ago and has nothing to do with cruise passengers.

If you were to take an Alaskan Cruise be sure to start and end your cruise in the same port because there are more Alaska Cruises that tend to start in one US port and end in another. If you start in say a Canadian Port and end it in a US port then you're fine.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if this was mention previously, but we just sailed with CCL on the Dream- really nice ship- apparently it was their flag ship a couple years ago, now there's even a bigger one- hard to imagine- but the Dream did away with CCL's indoor cigar lounge concept like what I enjoyed on previous cruises (albeit different ships). Needless to say I was extremely disappointed that I was relegated to a couple outdoor locations to enjoy my stogies! Although this was our fifth cruise, I suspect it was our last- and this one should have had all the markings to be legendary (large group, virtually brand new ship, great cabins, and port-of-call that we hadn't experienced) but alas, it was small things like this and others (bad service) that killed it. If taking a cruise- definitely talk to the cruise line or TA as to the specifics on CCLs cigar policy. 

I guess I'll be reading through this board for new ideas!


----------



## bzukeran (Jun 16, 2011)

i just took an alaskan cruise with NCL Pearl in may and they had only one indoor smoking venue. it was furnished with very nice leather seats and quite cozy. it held about 15 people but not to many people in it at a time. it was a nice place to get away from the casino and smoke in a peaceful area on such a beautiful vacation! it was my first cruise and i am hooked for life now!


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

that lounge looks great!


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

booked oasis rccl and after more searching found they have no cigar lounge


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

don24 said:


> booked oasis rccl and after more searching found they have no cigar lounge


From their web site:
Cruise Questions, Cruise FAQ - ...Pipe and cigar smoking is only permitted within the Cigar lounge. (If no Cigar lounge exists on a particular ship, there will be a designated area for pipe and cigar smoking).

If no lounge, it looks like they will at least have a designated area. When we went on RCCL, they opened up the library every night for cigars. It became a nightly ritual for my wife and I and seldom was anyone else using it.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOVE hitting the cigar lounge on a cruise ship!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOVE hitting the cigar lounge on a cruise ship!


I didn't know cruise ships have cigar lounges! I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and finally take one!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

We did three cruises last year (Caribbean in January, Bahamas at Easter, Alaska in July). It was a blast. Now we're looking at another Caribbean cruise in January.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> We did three cruises last year (Caribbean in January, Bahamas at Easter, Alaska in July). It was a blast. Now we're looking at another Caribbean cruise in January.


Some of my family has been on a lot of cruises and he told me to go with Celebrity. All the other ones are a lot of loud mouth first time cruisers where as Celebrity is top notch and take very good care of you so that's what I've been leaning towards.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

We prefer Carnival. We found Holland America to be "stuffy" and the median age of the Cruiser tended to be 50-60. Carnival is definitely a younger, rowdier crowd, but we enjoy it. I haven't tried the others yet. Like so many other things though it's a personal preference.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Went on a royal Caribbean cruise for new years had a great time and a nice cigar lounge, pretty full every night. Doing another cruise in celebrity next NYE, can't come soon enough!


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Wife and I been back a couple of weeks to Cozumel.

Our first cruise celebrating our 42 wedding anniversary.

You mention you sailed to Alaska. What kind of reaction did the ship have to that particular body of water? Took motion sickness med prior to, during, and after to get through it.

Thanks.



MontyTheMooch said:


> We did three cruises last year (Caribbean in January, Bahamas at Easter, Alaska in July). It was a blast. Now we're looking at another Caribbean cruise in January.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

We went through the inland waterway so there was no rocking at all. Of course, I'm ex-Navy so it never bothers me anyways.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Only one Disney Cruise line ship has a smoking lounge, and it's an outdoor one. Sigh. I'd like to cruise once with them for my son's sake, but geez, torture a lady to smoke outside


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

As per my knowledge, Airlines leaders in smoke-free revolution, followed by restaurants and hotels that gradually in separate smoking areas and then eliminate them completely. Now is the day of local governments throughout the United States and Europe have enacted legislation banning smokers from bars and outdoor cafes to some.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Too bad I started smoking after the cruise lines curtailed cigar lounges/bars. Most do have at least one inside venue that allows cigar smoking, which is usually the nightclub, jazz or piano bar. My preferred liens are Royal Caribbean and Carnival, and I have an upcoming trip on Carnival, and a trip on Royal booked for later in the year, so I'll report back my findings on how tolerant they are of cigar smokers now.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Real curious about this sjcruiser. Keep us updated!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I cruised Carniva; Victory from April 20th - 26th this year and smoked in a nice lounge called the red and black seas lounge , equipped with flat screens and ocean views as well as 2 locations designated for smoking on the outside decks. Many people didn't iknow that we could smoke cigars onboard and let it show that they were envious of me fully enjoying my sticks to the fullest!...haha!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone been on the NCL Star lately? Going to do a 14 dayer through Panama. No stops in the Crib. except for Cartagena. What is ship policy when it comes to cigars and any shops in Cartagena, recommended?


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

We are going on the Norwegian Epic in early January. Leaves Miami and goes to St. Thomas, St Maarten and Bahamas. 

1. Has anybody gone on the Epic? They have a cigar bar. Reaction? Overpriced? Better bringing my own? Can I smoke on my balcony?

2. What about purchasing cigars in St. Thomas, St. Maarten or the Bahamas? Any suggested placed to go?


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

deke said:


> We are going on the Norwegian Epic in early January. Leaves Miami and goes to St. Thomas, St Maarten and Bahamas.
> 
> 1. Has anybody gone on the Epic? They have a cigar bar. Reaction? Overpriced? Better bringing my own? Can I smoke on my balcony?
> 
> 2. What about purchasing cigars in St. Thomas, St. Maarten or the Bahamas? Any suggested placed to go?


On our last NCL cruise (Spirit) the prices on the ship were too high for my pocket. And the ones on shore were outrages. Good thing I brought my own sticks. On our upcoming Star cruise I plan on bringing about 30 of my 90+ rated cigars and then buying bunch at Cuban Crafters in Miami before we fly back to AZ.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Coasty said:


> On our last NCL cruise (Spirit) the prices on the ship were too high for my pocket. And the ones on shore were outrages. Good thing I brought my own sticks. On our upcoming Star cruise I plan on bringing about 30 of my 90+ rated cigars and then buying bunch at Cuban Crafters in Miami before we fly back to AZ.


Thanks -- exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a cigar lounge that doesnt allow cigarette smoking? Love cigar smoke, hate cigarette smoke.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

While that would be a nice gesture I dont think you can rule out smoking a cigarette in a cigar lounge on a ship. From what I saw the last cruise I went in I never saw a cigarette smoker in it but with things getting tighter by the day I can totally see someone seeking out a place to have a smoke regardless of the tobacco type.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got back from a Princess cruise - Sapphire Princess - cigar (and pipe) smoking is allowed ONLY in the one cigar lounge. There is at least one outside smoking area, but cigars and pipes are not allowed there - only cigarettes.

I e-mailed the customer service line to let them know I found that disappointing and a little bit insulting, and that future cruise choices would lean towards companies which allow cigar smoking outdoors. Of course, we already booked another Princess cruise before taking this one, so I guess we'll have at least one more on Princess.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Well that takes care of Princess for me. I think that they are making a big mistake by not allowing on deck cigars. There must be a outside bar or some area on deck where cigars would be acceptable.
Our NCL Star cruise allowed me to enjoy a cigar on our balcony and in an outside bar called the Bier Garten. They even had a few beautiful promo ashtrays that they put out each evening and had a humidor with some very nice cigars that were inexpensive when compared to my local B&M. No cigar lounge on the Star, but some of the other NCL ships do have one.
We are off again in March for a Mexican Rivera cruise. Hope pick up a few Ron's Mexico Churchills while in Mazatlan :faint::nono:uke:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Coasty said:


> Well that takes care of Princess for me. I think that they are making a big mistake by not allowing on deck cigars. There must be a outside bar or some area on deck where cigars would be acceptable.
> Our NCL Star cruise allowed me to enjoy a cigar on our balcony and in an outside bar called the Bier Garten. They even had a few beautiful promo ashtrays that they put out each evening and had a humidor with some very nice cigars that were inexpensive when compared to my local B&M. No cigar lounge on the Star, but some of the other NCL ships do have one.
> We are off again in March for a Mexican Rivera cruise. Hope pick up a few Ron's Mexico Churchills while in Mazatlan :faint::nono:uke:


I lit up a cigar at the farthest table in an outside bar that was a smoking area and was immediately informed that the cigar lounge is the only place cigars are allowed. It makes no sense to me that cigarettes are OK there, but cigars aren't.

I wouldn't even care about smoking on our own balcony if there was an outside space - even a minimal one - where cigars are allowed. That NCL cruise sounds like they know how to show a good time.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Coasty said:


> Well that takes care of Princess for me. I think that they are making a big mistake by not allowing on deck cigars. There must be a outside bar or some area on deck where cigars would be acceptable.
> Our NCL Star cruise allowed me to enjoy a cigar on our balcony and in an outside bar called the Bier Garten. They even had a few beautiful promo ashtrays that they put out each evening and had a humidor with some very nice cigars that were inexpensive when compared to my local B&M. No cigar lounge on the Star, but some of the other NCL ships do have one.
> We are off again in March for a Mexican Rivera cruise. Hope pick up a few Ron's Mexico Churchills while in Mazatlan :faint::nono:uke:


Just returned from cruise on Norwegian Epic. They had a Humidor Room behind the whiskey bar on Deck 7 that was narrow but nice. There was also a smoking area outside on Deck 15 that had a mixture of cigar smokers and cigarette smokers. Was covered if it rained and was right by a pool bar.

They allow cigarette smoking on my stateroom balcony but supposedly not pipes or cigars. But I never heard anyone outside when I was on the balcony and my guess is that I could have sat out there with a cigar without a problem.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got back from a 12 day on Norwegian Sun out of FL and was pretty disappointed. Zero places to smoke cigars inside the ship and you had 3 places TOTAL to smoke outside. 

1. small corner with a total of 4 tables in the main area by the pool which was always full.
2. 4 2 person table and 2 4 person tables on a tiny area out back
3. 4 4 person tables on a small area up on deck 12 away from a bar.

Because there is very little places to smoke on the ship outside just about every place was occupied with cigarette smokers majority of the time. Even if you could find a free table the tiny dedicated areas almost always had every table full which means your smoking in a crowd of 10-15 people in an small area. Majority of the time I just lit up in a area not being used and moved away if anyone complained. The sad part is they have 3 bars that all allowed cigarette smoking, but refused to let anyone smoke cigars!!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

LGHT said:


> Just got back from a 12 day on Norwegian Sun out of FL and was pretty disappointed. Zero places to smoke cigars inside the ship and you had 3 places TOTAL to smoke outside.
> 
> 1. small corner with a total of 4 tables in the main area by the pool which was always full.
> 2. 4 2 person table and 2 4 person tables on a tiny area out back
> ...


That's beat. Thanks for the heads-up. Personally, I would have raised hell until I was allowed to smoke where the cig smokers were, unless I had previously signed a waver of non-smokingness or some bull. That's ridiculous.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Royal Caribbean, Serenade of the Seas - finished 7 day from NOLA first of April. Specific areas only and outside for both cigars and cigarettes. Of course I think cigarettes should be banned anyway, wow they stink ::


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Did a 10 day NCL cruise to the Caribbean last January, and while there were no places inside to smoke and no cigar lounge, there was no problem joining the cigarette smokers outside in a corner area by the pool. NCL seems to be the most lenient all around. Also, we took local transport (buses) to several relatively empty beautiful beaches on a few of the islands, and there is nothing nicer than burning a stick on the beach after a day of snorkeling.


----------



## Lou_40 (Jun 3, 2013)

On the NCL Breakaway out of Miami in May.

Cigar smokers limited to a small cigar lounge with outside deck access and a small covered deck area. Cig smokers even more limited although they could smoke on balconies. Cig smoking was limited to a semi-enclosed area with about 12 chairs and 4 or so tables on the pool deck. Cig smokers flocked to the small but otherwise nice cigar lounge........ at least they moved through very quickly! A good hit of nicotine and they were gone!

However, the outside space was another story! Cig smokers would fill up the seats and stay forever! 

A fellow BOTL was asked to leave the pool side area as soon as he lite up!

The first night out, I spend a couple of hours in the lounge and my clothers reeked so bad that I was accused of smoking in the cabin! After that, I sought out the on deck cigar area! 

Still it was an enjoyable 9 days and I would do the newer NCL ships again!


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

HAL Statendam; Navigation Deck, outside by pool.

It sucks as HAL use to have a cigar lounge on most of the ships.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys are a lot easier than I am. There is nothing on any cruise ship I have ever been on that distinguishes a separation of cigars from cigarettes other than someone saying so. If its not in writing on anything that I signed and its a designated smoking area I'm going to light up a stick if I feel like it. If they say I have to put it out then I will, just as soon as they make all the cigarette smokers stop smoking as well. I've not had this problem yet on RC or Carnival. I've smoked in the cigar lounges, in the on deck areas trying to keep myself downwind of others, and on my balcony and never an issue.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

JustinThyme said:


> You guys are a lot easier than I am. There is nothing on any cruise ship I have ever been on that distinguishes a separation of cigars from cigarettes other than someone saying so. If its not in writing on anything that I signed and its a designated smoking area I'm going to light up a stick if I feel like it. If they say I have to put it out then I will, just as soon as they make all the cigarette smokers stop smoking as well. I've not had this problem yet on RC or Carnival. I've smoked in the cigar lounges, in the on deck areas trying to keep myself downwind of others, and on my balcony and never an issue.


Unfortunately you do sign an agreement to follow the instructions of the crew.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

On Grand princess (just got back) there were a lot of cigar smokers every evening in the aft smoking area on deck 15 outside the nightclub, and no one bothered us. Officially against the rules, but no problems. There was always crew out there on smoking breaks - cigarettes only - but all was cool. It was actually a pretty nice place to bring a glass of port (from the bottle we were allowed to bring on board but were only supposed to drink in our cabin) and a cigar.


----------

